# Newport, Oregon



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Any suggestions on where to go to fish in Newport area? Recommendations on boat rentals/equipment rentals and what not?
Lookin to hook up with primarily salmon, or halibut.

Don't really want one of those charter services where they do everything but reel the fish in for you. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I haven't fished out of Newport on a boat but if you want to just catch some nice local fish or whatever, you can fish off the rock jettys where Newport Bay runs out to the ocean. Be careful of rogue waves and the rip current.... Apparently there have been several people ripped off the rocks by a wave and washed out to drown where I had previously fished in what I thought was relative safety. :shock: I fished the south jetty and in between tides did really well just slingin lots of weight and a chunk of cut squid. I rigged it up like a drop shot rig and just kinda bounced it along the bottom until a fish hit. It seemed to be pretty fast action. They also have a pier that sticks way out there that you can go crabbing off of, did this with my inlaws the last time I was there and the action was pretty fast for decent sized crabs. When the tide is up along the jetty, you can also wade along and catch a mess of crabs that way as well, just picking them off the bottom. I'd imagine shore fishing into the surf would be productive as well off any of the beaches that run north or south of the main Newport Bay channel. If you go down to the main pier for Newport Harbor, there are several places right by the fish market that offer charter trips but we weren't there just to fish so I couldn't tell you what the price was. I love Newport.... hope you have a great time!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I've fished out of a place at the Embarcadero in Newport. It's pretty much one of those "do everything for you but reel it in" type of places, but they do a pretty good job for on of those types of jobs.

My bet is that Salmon season will be closed this late in the year. I imagine the Halibut quota is filled too. Probably all that is available at this point is crabbing and bottom fishing.

I've looked, unsuccessfully, for places that take you out fishing in a small boat on several different trips up there and I've never found anything that fits the bill. 

I've got a spot that you can check out if you want to PM me for crabbing and some bay boat rentals.

Riverrat, you have brass ones for going out on that jetty. What did you catch out there?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dodger said:


> Riverrat, you have brass ones for going out on that jetty. What did you catch out there?


LOL... I didn't know any better. I'll post some pics of where I went.... I was clear out on the end by the foghorn. Yeah, I'd have been in deep poo if I'd slipped and falled down between the rocks or had gotten washed off one of the ledges but hey, there were fish to catch. I caught some fish that looked like a bass but had black and tan blotches on it and then caught one weird lookin thing that was bright orange and looked like a seaweed covered rock... until it started breathing. :shock: Kinda cool lookin... I let em all go because there wasn't any real size to em.

Here are pics of some of the crabs you can catch when the tide is in, along the edges of the jetty.... don't go out too far, you can feel the ocean sucking at you pretty hard if you go out around waist deep.



























Here is a pic of one of the fish that another guy caught off those jettys... south jetty, right at the end of the sand road.









I was out to this foghorn on the end of the jetty when I went... probably not the wisest thing to do. It was loud as hell standing right next to the foghorn though and there certainly wasn't anyone else out there. Fishing is just as good in the Newport Bay channel on a slack tide though and its safer to be closer back to the parking area.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Hah! Watched some youtube videos of people crabbin. That looks like fun! 
Thank you both for all of the information! It's greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Riverrat, it looks like you were catching some red rock crabs in there. I'll have to check that out next time I am up there. Although, I most likely won't be that far out on the jetty.  

I like eating the Dungeness. Lots more meat for the effort of cracking them all up. 

Looks like that fish is a Kelp Greenling - at least that's what I've heard them called. Word is that they are very tasty. One that small probably isn't worth the effort. I've seen people fishing from boats on the inside of the jetty, there's got to be fish in there that are worth catching.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Dodger said:


> My bet is that Salmon season will be closed this late in the year.


The ocean may be closed but the fall Chinook should be decent and improving on all the costal streams right now. If I remember right, yaquina is the one that flows into newport - that tidewater gets really crowded with boats when the fall fish get thick in there. I used to fish the Alsea (to the south) and did a bottom fish charter out of Depoe Bay once.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dodger said:


> Riverrat, it looks like you were catching some red rock crabs in there. I'll have to check that out next time I am up there. Although, I most likely won't be that far out on the jetty.
> 
> I like eating the Dungeness. Lots more meat for the effort of cracking them all up.
> 
> Looks like that fish is a Kelp Greenling - at least that's what I've heard them called. Word is that they are very tasty. One that small probably isn't worth the effort. I've seen people fishing from boats on the inside of the jetty, there's got to be fish in there that are worth catching.


There were people catching Dungeness off the pier on the other side of the channel... just using raw chicken dropped down in a crab pot right next to the pilings... these people had a five gallon bucket full... it was pretty cool. The other cool thing was when you'd toss a crab out that was too small to keep, the seals would come try and chase it down before it made the bottom to hide. That was pretty entertaining too.  There are little "wing dam" kinda things branching off the jetty and my father in law and his buddy have done well for little rockfish and stuff fishing right off the channel. I'd imagine there are better places out on the open ocean, fishing reefs or whatever but for just kinda wanting to squeak in some fishing, it was fun. I really wanted to fish the Siletz river (thats where my inlaws actually live) but I guess they have some pretty restrictive seasons and stuff. Coming into Siletz from Corvallis and driving by some of the rivers over there, I was just thinking... man, there must be some massive trout in those holes. Never did get to fish any of them though. :?


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

There is a couple good charters that run out of Tillamook, i will try to get the name of the one we took out last time, it was captained by a slender brunette goddess, she put us into some awesome fish, got me hooked into two very large ling cods.... the rest of the boat was sea sick and puking so me and my brother in law got to real in the whole boats limit, i could barely move my right arm the next day. 

I am pretty sure it was right out of giribaldi, might have even been giribaldi fishing guides or something, but the price was the best and the trip was awesome for such a windblown day.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

I would recommend doing some crabbing as well. My fam would camp on the Oregon Coast every summer and one of my favorite things was going crabbing and eating fresh crab. You will never taste anything better.

Digging clams can be fun as well.


----------

